# Most awesome soup ever!!



## snowfalldesigns (Jun 10, 2007)

Alright, I'm not usually a huge fan of soups. Usually I eat soup from a can when there is nothing else in the house to eat. And leftovers? Why would I want to eat canned soup two days in a row?
But...I was watching Everyday Italian last week and Giada was making this soup...

Quick and Spicy Tomato Soup
by: Giada De Laurentiis

3 tbsp olive oil
2 carrots, peeled and chopped
1 small onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 (26 oz.) jar marinara sauce (I used Newman's Own)
2 (14 oz.) cans chicken broth
1 (15 oz.) can cannellini beans, drained and rinsed
1/2 tsp. red pepper flakes
1/2 c. pastina pasta (or any small pasta)
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper

Warm the olive oil in a large soup pot over med-high heat. Add carrots, onion, and garlic and saute until soft, about 2 minutes. Add the jar of marinara sauce, chicken broth, beans, red pepper flakes, pasta, salt, and pepper. Simmer for 10 minutes. Enjoy!!

I made it tonight and have had two bowls...so far...


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

SnowfallDesigns;176447 said:


> Quick and Spicy Tomato Soup
> by: Giada De Laurentiis
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I think Giada is spicy :smoking:


----------

